# Cars with three year warranties



## Staples (3 Feb 2011)

Am thinking of changing tha car this year.

Currently drive an Audi A4 and would be looking for something similar again.  Ideally, though, I'd like something with a three year warranty at least.  The Audi has a two-year and there have been a couple of niggly things in the last (third) year which have cost me a few bob.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DB74 (3 Feb 2011)

VW are 2 years here (3 in the UK)

Got stung for a new clutch in Passat in Year 3 - cost me €2K.* 

That was in 2008 so maybe things have changed since.

* - As an aside, also a very well known VW garage in North Dublin failed to tell me that VW would probably have fixed it for free as a goodwill gesture when I enquired about getting it done there. I found that bit out later from Cust Service Manager for Ireland after I paid for the job to be done with a local, non-affiliated garage.


----------



## tosullivan (3 Feb 2011)

The Soooobaroo has a 3yr warranty. Also Toyota.
Hyundai has 5 on some models and Kia I think has 7 on some models


----------



## Guns N Roses (3 Feb 2011)

Mazda also offer 3 years.


----------



## thombom (3 Feb 2011)

Ya got remember to read the fine print on toyota its 3 years or 100,000 km which ever comes first.
I think ford are the same not too sure about other car makers.


----------



## bacchus (4 Feb 2011)

DB74 said:


> Got stung for a new clutch in Passat in Year 3 - cost me €2K.*



No way a clutch replacement cost 2k on a passat from local non-affiliated garage. Somebody saw you coming!


----------



## levelpar (4 Feb 2011)

> Currently drive an Audi A4 and would be looking for something similar again. Ideally, though, I'd like something with a three year warranty at least.



The Seat Exeo is the Audi a4  2008 model rebranded.  Seat are part of the Audi/VW group and both cars are the same shape outside and inside 

The prices are around 25/26 grand with a car tax of €156. The UK warranty is 2 years with extra year from the dealers.


----------



## rev87 (4 Feb 2011)

BMW now offer 3 year warranty in IRE


----------



## levelpar (4 Feb 2011)

> The Seat Exeo is the Audi a4  2008 model rebranded.



I think that should read 2007 model


----------



## flossie (16 May 2011)

*Import Warraty - Honoured in ireland?*

I just called into VW garage as my Passat (09, 2.0TDi) seems to be 'chugging' when stationary or in lower gears. I enquired whether there were any known faults, issues etc but apparently there are none. I bought the car last year from a non-VW dealer and was told it had a 3 year warranty as it was a UK import. Today i was told that as the car is now regstered in Ireland there is only a 2 year warranty and that expired in April. They want €80n just to run a diagnostic (which i doubt will bring up anything as no lights on in the car).

Question is - What has happened to the extra year warranty? As it is a UK import and bought originally with a years extra warranty shouldn't it still be covered somewhere? If i took the car into a VW garage in the UK when i am visiting there later this year would there still be the extra years warranty?


----------



## Petermack (16 May 2011)

flossie said:


> I just called into VW garage as my Passat (09, 2.0TDi) seems to be 'chugging' when stationary or in lower gears. I enquired whether there were any known faults, issues etc but apparently there are none. I bought the car last year from a non-VW dealer and was told it had a 3 year warranty as it was a UK import. Today i was told that as the car is now regstered in Ireland there is only a 2 year warranty and that expired in April. They want €80n just to run a diagnostic (which i doubt will bring up anything as no lights on in the car).
> 
> Question is - What has happened to the extra year warranty? As it is a UK import and bought originally with a years extra warranty shouldn't it still be covered somewhere? If i took the car into a VW garage in the UK when i am visiting there later this year would there still be the extra years warranty?


 
From what I have been told, the 3rd year of the warranty that the UK cars get is funded by UK dealers who contribute to a fund which is then administered by Audi/VW UK.

Irish dealers are not obliged to honour the 3rd year as they cannot access any of the fund that the UK dealers have contributed to.

VW/Audi Ireland will usually contribute a goodwill gesture if a 3 year old car develops a fault or if a component develops a fault but this tends to be on a case by case basis and is not a written rule. Much will depend on whether the car has been serviced as per the manufacturers guidelines.


----------



## roker (16 May 2011)

Toyota has 3 years here and 5 years in the UK, makes me wonder if the best cars a kept for the UK


----------



## tosullivan (16 May 2011)

DB74 said:


> VW are 2 years here (3 in the UK)
> 
> Got stung for a new clutch in Passat in Year 3 - cost me €2K.*
> 
> ...



You could have just got the car to newry and vw up there would have covered the warranty


----------



## billb (16 May 2011)

> VW/Audi Ireland will usually contribute a goodwill gesture if a 3 year old car develops a fault or if a component develops a fault but this tends to be on a case by case basis and is not a written rule. Much will depend on whether the car has been serviced as per the manufacturers guidelines.


I would not rely on VW's inconsistent Customer Services. My car developed an ABS.ESC fault one week beyond the manuf warranty which cost €1,750 to repair.   After many calls and emails VW contrubuted a lousy  €200 for the repair.  VW said this was because the 1st service had been performed by a SEAT main dealer and they therefore claimed the vehicle did not have a full VAG service history.  They also said that although the ABS failure is a common fult they would not make it a recall because it does not affect safety !!   

So beware of using VAG dealers other than VW to service your car as it can affect your warranty if something goes wrong.


----------



## flossie (18 May 2011)

billb said:


> I would not rely on VW's inconsistent Customer Services. My car developed an ABS.ESC fault one week beyond the manuf warranty which cost €1,750 to repair.   After many calls and emails VW contrubuted a lousy  €200 for the repair.  VW said this was because the 1st service had been performed by a SEAT main dealer and they therefore claimed the vehicle did not have a full VAG service history.  They also said that although the ABS failure is a common fult they would not make it a recall because it does not affect safety !!
> 
> So beware of using VAG dealers other than VW to service your car as it can affect your warranty if something goes wrong.



SEAT is part of the VW group if i recall correctly. Madness that they don't recognise the services. Once a qualified individual does the service then i don't see what the issue would be.


----------

